# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Enquiry on Guppies

## retiredscv

Hello Netizens, do you know where i can get glass belly red lace and moscow blue guppies at a cheap price? I found out that local breeders out there on other forums are selling them at prices that are up to around $50... 

Hoping to start my guppy project after my major exams that is starting tomorrow. I'll probably check back in about 1 months time... 

I beseech all of the netizens out there to help me out and i thank you for your receptiveness...

----------


## wilsonguppy

Bro, all those guppies you saw are of high quality. Most of the breeders take time and effort to come out with these guppies. Perhaps you could try on those lower standard of guppies first?

----------


## vannel

I have some glass bellies, but they are not red lace. If you are interested, do send me a PM. You can be assured I am not charging anywhere near $50 for my guppies.

----------

